# Micromotion Study



## friend (1 نوفمبر 2006)

Salam Alekm my friends

Can you give me information about the micro motion study and where we can apply it?

Thank you


----------



## ajami (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*micromotion study*

Dear my friend,

Micro motion study is a system of work measurement by which you have to observe a worker while he is performing a specific task. The task is consisting of several motions; the time to perform each motion should be measured carefully. The summation of motions times will lead to the cycle time of the task.
Micro motion term comes from breaking the task into very fine elements. The study will be more difficult and will cost more as we go finer in breaking task into elements. The most effective way to start studying micro motions is by recording a video tape for the operator performing the task, then analyze the video either by watching it and recording the time of each motion on a specific form, Or using some software.

There is several ways to determine the time standard:
Stopwatch
Predetermined time systems
Time standards
Work sampling

From my experience in Jordan and Saudi Arabia, using micro motion is not practical in work measurement. The stopwatch method is more practical.

If you want more details about micro motion it, feel free to tell.
​


----------



## friend (5 نوفمبر 2006)

Thanks Ajami for your appreciated response.

Could you name areas of the applications of Micro motion Studies, and please list the equipment needed for undertaken such study.


----------



## مهندس/محمد عطيه (3 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزي/
بخصوص استخدام micro motn Study يعتبر من الأشليب والتقنيات الازمه لععمليات القياس الدقيقه، وتماستخدامه لتطوير الأعمال الدقيقه الخاصه بالنظم التي تعمل بالريبوت والأعمال التراكبيه المتوافقه معا.
يتم تصوير الحركات باستخدام وسائل التصير السينامائيه ثم تحويلها الي ازمنه قياسيه، تطورت عملية التسجيل باستخدام الكاميرا الديجتال.
من كثرة القراءات تم عمل جداول وازمنه قياسيه لليد وللاصابع وجميع الحركات، بحيث يمكن تحليل الحركات الي ازمنه قياسيه يضاف اليها المسموحات الخاصه بالعمليه،ينتج الزمن المطلوب.
لم يتم تطبيق هذه الطريقه بنجاح من واقع خبرتي، احسن سيله هي استخدام الساعة الميقاتيه، طرقة العينات العشواءيه لتحديد نسب العطلاتز ىملا من الله ان يوفقك
مهندس/محمد عطيه


----------



## friend (4 ديسمبر 2006)

Thanks a lot for your cooperation


----------

